# 2WW - Testing on day 11 Faint positive is it ovitrelle?



## Edith (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi 
am in a bit of a state! have tested early and have a very very faint line - almost not there but is!!!. had my ovitrelle injection 15 days ago now and wondered if this may be giving me this result. Obviously desperate to believe that it is a positive. 

Feel like a naughty school girl as promised partner would wait till thursday! but when she went out couldnt resist. Now am in the awful situation of not being sure and not wanting to get either of our hopes up. Thought it would give me a definate answer one way or the other. Didn't account for this!

HELP tonight if poss! Will test again tomorrow on first wee. Used First response about an hour ago

Edith


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Edith

I really don't know but am hoping it really is a positive for you    Have you posted this on the ivf board too?  Are you able to phone your clinic or maybe even the nhs direct?  Might not be able to help, but worth trying. 

Keeping everything crossed for you  

Niki x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Edith,

I dont want to upset you but I got a faint positive when I tested early & I know it wasnt the final injection because I tested on day 6 to make sure The ovilrelle was out of my system & it was. So when I tested on day 9 I got a faint positive & got all excited only for my AF to arrive the next day... I really hope this has worked for you but I do know that it is very early & anything can happen.

Good luck

Love Katy. xxx


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Congratulations its looks like you have done it, I tested on day 11 and got a positive now 9w pregnant.

I tested everyday from 11 to day 14 to see the line get stronger used every test under the sun to check the result still got those tests to remind me.

Louise x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Congratulations!  

I got a faint positive 3 days before I was due to test.  That barely there, yet definitely there line is a nightmare, but a line is a line.  I tested every day to see when the HCG shot went out of my system (I had Pregnyl though, and I think we all get rid of it at different reates), and it was gone by 9 days post injection.  

I think you can feel confident in your test   

Jayne x


----------



## Edith (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi jayne, louise, molly, katy and nikki!

Thank you so much for posting so quickly yesterday- i really appreciatied all your comments and the time you took to respond. This site is absolutely fantastic isnt it? 

Good news so far! got a darker line today and spoke to the clinic ( I was day 12 yesterday - durrrr...) and they said " take it as a positive" I LOVE THOSE WORDS! Will obviously continue to test and probably far too much until the 6 week scan. But am absolutely delighted as is partner. She knew I was going to test apparently and was glad I had done it.

Cannot explain how good it feels- even if something goes wrong- I have got this far. The knockbacks you have with a negative is something I willnever forget and feel so much for people going through that at the moment. I feel very lucky. 

Thank you again for your support. Your were fab!

I wish you all well on your journeys and wish you strength to cope with whats ahead.

Love Edith X


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Edith,

Well done & congratulations, good luck for the future,

  Katy. xxx


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Edith

The HCG drugs usually stay in your sytem 10 days.  So it looks like you've got a BFP.

Test again in a day or two but watch out for the 

good luck love lshac kxx


----------



## egf (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Edith

Congratulations  . Good luck I'm really happy for you both  

Take care 

Love Liz


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh Edith, that's great news.  COme and join us in the Bun in the Oven thread, waiting for your first scan  

Niki x


----------

